# Yao named POW



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> The Toronto Raptors’ Chris Bosh and the *Houston Rockets’ Yao Ming *today were named the Eastern and Western Conference Players of the Week, respectively, for games played Monday, March 26 through Sunday, April 1.





> Yao averaged 30.0 points, 12.5 rebounds and 2.25 blocks in leading Houston to a 3-1 week. Yao posted three straight double-doubles to close the week, including consecutive games with 35 or more points against the Lakers and Jazz. Yao scored 39 points on 11-of-18 shooting and 17-of-21 free throws on March 30 in a 107-104 win at the Lakers. Since Yao returned to the Rockets’ lineup on March 3, Houston owns an 11-4 mark.


Link


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Good for Yao, too bad for him the team wasted his efforts on Sunday.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

If only we can trade that for the lost on Sunday...


----------



## zxuan (Apr 1, 2007)

If only tmac can determined in the game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Expect TMAC to fall in MVP rankings and Yao to make a comeback onto the list.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

nice


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

He deserved it.


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

Let's stop the Tracy Bashing guys. . .:thumbdown: it's not like he's Brad Lidge???:lol:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Thats right give the POW 4 shots in a game brilliant strategy...........


----------

